# S-Works SL2 Discussion



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

I am excited for the SL2's to start shipping but I haven't seen much discussion about these bikes. So...I thought I would start one. Some talking points:


Anyone notice that the colors for these bikes on the Specialized website has been changing? The Raw with white outline decals is not showing up anymore. My dealer says this "color" will only be available in the complete bike becuase so few frames come out of manufaturing that can be presented in the manner. I wonder if they gave it up completely? 

Should I get the module or just the frameset? I am not sure I want the Specialized cranks, but I like the idea of the BB30 standard and I could use the Quarq power meter on the Specialized cranks. If they suck...there is always the new Zipp cranks...

Anyone else wish they would release the SL2 in the Black and Green color scheme that Boonen used in the TdF?

These are just some of the talking points. I know some reps have been taking these by some of the dealers. Anyone get a chance to ride one and compare it to the SL?


----------



## TRS (Nov 3, 2007)

*S-Works Tarmac SL2*

At least for Norway, and probably for the rest of Europe, the Tarmac SL2 as frameset comes just in red/black, i.e. Quick Step clour, while the module which includes their own BB comed in additional blue/black, i.e. Gerolsteiner colour.
The green/black colour used by Boonen was specific made for him during the TdF, the same apply to some of Bettinis bikes (special made for you my friend!!)

TRS


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd like to see a limited number of Boonen and Bettini replica's. Those would sell like hotcakes.

- Right now I'm mulling over the Tarmac SL2 or Roubaix SRAM..... Choices, choices, choices.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

I wonder what happened with the raw carbon and white SL2 that Specialized was initially showing. I have a feeling their production processes have made it difficult if not impossible to bring this to market. 

At this point I am about 95% sure I am going to pull the trigger on a Black/Blue SL2 module. I will move my SRAM Force components to this frame and over time I will probably upgrade to SRAM Red.

Has anyone seen/ridden one of these bad boys yet?


----------



## TRS (Nov 3, 2007)

*S-Works Tarmac SL2*

I have not tryed the SL2 yet, but all test rides I have read on the net is really great. Stiffer and lighter than the SL, and still more comfy, can it be better? I agree that the raw carbon/white version is the nicest so far. In general I think the Specialized logo is everywhere on the bike, and might appear on too many places. When you read Specialized all the way along the crank as well, that is a bit too much, it would be nicer with the new zipp crank, or maybe the new SRAM Red (in addition other wheels than the Roval, e.g. Fulcrum Racing Speed, or the new red/black Racing zero). Attached I have added a picture of the nicest appearance so far I think on the SL2, namely the nude carbon/white version, which was the same look as Bettinis stolen bike. The picture is from the Norwegian website of specialized (www.specialized.no), it's not the stolen bike!!!

TRS


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

The Raw/White combo is definitely the best look I have seen so far. For whatever reason it is not on the US Specialized site anymore.

I don't really want the Roval wheels (or the Barmac) so I am going to get the Module. I like the idea of the BB30 standard but I don't know much about the Specialized cranks.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

I think the main thing with the "Raw" finish is finding something that protects the carbon from UV damage while still giving the appearance of raw carbon. That may be a reason that certain finish has not been make an option.  I like it, though, again, I'd still rather see a limited run of Green Jersey and World Champion replica's made available.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

A sweet look would be the Quickstep color scheme but with a quarter of the Specialized logos. I'd keep the logo on the downtube (but smaller), the swoopy SL2 running down the headtube / fork and the S-Works / Tarmac SL2 logos on the inside and outside of the chainstays. The other three hundred logos need to go. 

The Roval wheels with the two-tone spokes are also ugly, especially with the white tires. The red tape and crank are pretty ugly too. 

That being said, I still want one. I'd build it in with my modified Quickstep frame, SRAM Red or Force including SRAM crank, Krysium SL Premiums or R-Sys, black tape and a black saddle. Sweet.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Anybody know how the SL2's frame weight matches up against the competition? Cervelo R3-SL? Scott Addict?


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

I saw a graph once that showed the Addict weighing less than the SL2 and the SL2 weighing less than the R3 (I do not think the R3-SL was on that graph). This was all published by Specialized and I can't seem to find it right now. Additionally, I am not positive if that was comparing frame weights, frame and fork, or "modules". 

I think (notice that this is just an educated guess on my part and not a statement of fact) that the Addict and R3-SL probably have lower frame weights but that the SL2 has a higher stiffness-to-weight ratio and that the Module weight (adding the weight of the Specialized crankset and BB to the SL2 and a Dura Ace crankset to the Addict and R3-SL) put them all within spitting distance of each other. 

If someone has some facts to confirm or dispute this I would be interested in seeng them.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

I think this is what you are looking for. The SL2 is still a fairly light frame ~950gms(56cm) even though this comparison makes the specialized seem lighter since specy's crankset is superlight @628gms. I'm still waiting for my 54cm SL2 in raw to come in. Can't wait.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah...that was the graph to which I was referencing. The Specialized (is this the Lighting crankset?) is certainly light and the BB30 is appealing to me. I sure hope it is stiff enough to be worthy of this frame. On that note, my dealer got to ride an SL2 when the rep brought it by, he was absolutely blown away by how stiff this bike was.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

NIS240 are you in the U.S. or elsewhere? Do you have an expected delivery date on your SL2? Please come back to post ride impressions when you get a chance.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

jbrandt said:


> NIS240 are you in the U.S. or elsewhere? Do you have an expected delivery date on your SL2? Please come back to post ride impressions when you get a chance.


Yep, i'm in the US and bike store said ETA was late november. I ordered just the frameset. I'm all for the BB30 standard but unsure about how the specy crankset perform this year since last year i heard there were some issues. Also, I really don't like the look of them. I just dropped by a Specialized concept store today and checked out a 58cm (Quick Step) SL2 in person :thumbsup: WOW!! Downtube and chainstays were freekin' huge. No doubt this is the stiffest frameset in the market right now and @14.2lbs, pretty light for XL bike. The bike was decked out with SRAM Red gruppo, that 1 piece cassette is so trick. They offered for me to ride the bike but it was way too big for me but I was definitely tempted even though it didn't fit. Oh well, i just have to wait  . I'll keep you informed and please do the same. Cheers!!


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

*gotta love this marketing*



nis240sxt said:


> I think this is what you are looking for. The SL2 is still a fairly light frame ~950gms(56cm) even though this comparison makes the specialized seem lighter since specy's crankset is superlight @628gms. I'm still waiting for my 54cm SL2 in raw to come in. Can't wait.



I love how they put the SL2 all the way to the left even though the Addict is lighter. We're also talking about 30g or so...


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

LCFrecrider said:


> I love how they put the SL2 all the way to the left even though the Addict is lighter. We're also talking about 30g or so...



( laughing ) That's funny. Must be a typo. 

The word on the street is that if you haven't pre-ordered and SL2, then you'll be waiting for quite a while. Is that true?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*got a link Nis240sxt?*



nis240sxt said:


> Yep, i'm in the US and bike store said ETA was late november. I ordered just the frameset. I'm all for the BB30 standard but unsure about how the specy crankset perform this year since last year i heard there were some issues. Also, I really don't like the look of them. I just dropped by a Specialized concept store today and checked out a 58cm (Quick Step) SL2 in person :thumbsup: WOW!! Downtube and chainstays were freekin' huge. No doubt this is the stiffest frameset in the market right now and @14.2lbs, pretty light for XL bike. The bike was decked out with SRAM Red gruppo, that 1 piece cassette is so trick. They offered for me to ride the bike but it was way too big for me but I was definitely tempted even though it didn't fit. Oh well, i just have to wait  . I'll keep you informed and please do the same. Cheers!!



Hey 240,

Do you have a URL for the full test report that Specialized did? I have seen that chart in an insert of the current Velonews. I'd like to read it again .


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

skygodmatt said:


> Hey 240,
> 
> Do you have a URL for the full test report that Specialized did? I have seen that chart in an insert of the current Velonews. I'd like to read it again .


I think this is what you are looking for. Sorry for the crappy scan. You can probably save it and zoom in to see it better. You can see that the SL2 pretty much trumps all the other frames in stiffness including the previously untouchable Cervelo R3. These are all objective numbers though so take them for what they are. I don't think any specs can tell how a bike rides. I still think you need to take a ride on one to confirm it's the bike for you. I haven't ridden the bike and pretty much based my decision on these specs and rider input from my local bike store. I figured if this bike was based on the regular tarmac sl and considering how everyone loves it, this bike would even be better. I was in the market for a new bike/frameset and my requirements were 1) stiffness (i'm kinda heavy) 2)really believe in the 1 1/2 headtube 3)looks and fairly light weight 4)price. Was also considering a Cannondale System Six and Cervelo R3. I've also heard that if you have not pre-ordered one, it is gonna be tough to get one.

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u274/nis240sxt/IMG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Ape0r (Oct 2, 2007)

Quite strange that they would publish torsional stiffness in lbf/inch.. without further explanation this is meaningless . Leaves me wondering if the frames stack up differently when used with the correct units of lbf/radian or lbf/degree!


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Thanks*



nis240sxt said:


> I think this is what you are looking for. Sorry for the crappy scan. You can probably save it and zoom in to see it better. You can see that the SL2 pretty much trumps all the other frames in stiffness including the previously untouchable Cervelo R3. These are all objective numbers though so take them for what they are. I don't think any specs can tell how a bike rides. I still think you need to take a ride on one to confirm it's the bike for you



Thanks 240! I owe you one. I wonder how the tests were manipulated so Specialized scored number 1 in all of them. I love my Tarmac more than any bike I have owned but I am skeptical to believe any test reports done by a sales department.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

- I tell you what, I think Specialized is pretty legit as far as their testing.

They test every size of every model, not just the Med. or Lrg.
They buy and break more bikes from other manufacturers than some break on their own.

They are a pretty passionate company with goals - To be the best.


----------



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

Makes me wonder how the non_S-Works Models stack up. '08 Tarmac Pro for example. You'd think that if it were in the running they'd have it listed....

cheers,
scott


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

nis240, when did you pre-order yours? I ordered mine from my LBS ( a QuickStep red/black 52cm Module) on October 23. My LBS told me maybe late November if I'm lucky but I dont feel to confident. I'm afraid it might be late December or even January. My LBS doesnt know and it's frustrating and worrisome not knowing ETA. I already bought the components new to build it up:

SRAM Red
S-Works Barmac
World Championship color Toupe Saddle
2008 Zipp 303 tubulars

I'm just waiting on Red arriving in a week and on the module. I can't wait. Just hope my LBS guys are being truthful about delivery date.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

RioFastRacer said:


> I'm just waiting on Red arriving in a week and on the module. I can't wait. Just hope my LBS guys are being truthful about delivery date.



It's not the LBS fault if it is late. Specialized and Sram tend to do that. They give delivery dates and then their sales take off like crazy. Sometimes they need a crystal ball to get it right.
Hang in there. I have the new SL and love it!.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

No Tarmac SL2's anywhere on Specialized Dealer site right now- so it's not your LBS.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree guys...it's not the LBS fault and don't treat them as such. I can tell they want to give me a date but their hands are tied on this. I'm located way south in the tip of Texas (McAllen) and we only have one LBS so I hope a big Californian company like Specialized doesnt forget about us way down since we are such a small market. 

Just eager to build it up and ride it!! So excited the wait is tough!!


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Yep, its tough to wait for something you want so bad. The only thing the LBS can do is check the dealer database and last time they checked, there were no SL2s in stock. Looks like they are bringing the complete bikes first and then the framesets and modules. My LBS told me first it was late November and now it looks like January. They have no way of knowing the exact availability date. You never know though, it can come in just in time for X-mas. Just hang in there, I'm pretty sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Rode one yesterday....*

Just happened to get a chance to ride an SL2 yesterday (in the cool nude carbon/white outline color scheme)--what a great riding bike. For comparison, I am coming off a 2007 Roubaix SL. The Tarmac is definitely stiffer and climbs great, but is not uncomfortably stiff (at least not over the 25 miles or so I rode yesterday-my usual morning loop). Steering is precise (and much faster than the Roubaix). When you get out of the saddle and put the torque to it this thing leaps forward, very stiff BB. All in all, a great bike!

SRAM Red--I like it. Shifts are crisper than Force and the shifter throw to get into the big ring up front is definitely shorter/easier than on the Force group. Nice stuff.

Roval wheels--I sold my Rovals off the Roubaix, never liked them and can't say I like them now either. The red on the rear hub looks plasticy in my opinion.

All in all, a phenomenal bike and then you pick it up and it blows you away how light it is!

If you can get one, buy it. No doubt.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

Just picked my SL2 'raw' up on Saturday. 54cm with Keo Ti pedals, Arione Ti Saddle and two Bontrager carbon cages weighed 14.81 pounds. The crank arms do not have the Specialized logo as shown in the Specialized stock photo. The have a much smaller and quieter S-works logo. I peeled off the Roval stickers from the wheels and really like the look. This replaced my 06 S-works Tarmac DuraAce. At 2.5 pound lighter it is even more responsive and the stiffness in the bottom bracket gives it a much quicker feel. I like the Roval wheels. I need more than 20 miles to get used to SRAM red, but I'm sure I'm going to like it.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

nis240sxt said:


> Yep, its tough to wait for something you want so bad. The only thing the LBS can do is check the dealer database and last time they checked, there were no SL2s in stock. Looks like they are bringing the complete bikes first and then the framesets and modules. My LBS told me first it was late November and now it looks like January. They have no way of knowing the exact availability date. You never know though, it can come in just in time for X-mas. Just hang in there, I'm pretty sure it will be worth the wait.


I went throught this run around with Specialized back in 2003. I wanted a Stumpjumper FSR and the shop told me 2 weeks. After a month, I found one at another shop and drove 3 hours to go get it. Well, I am glad I did. The Stumpjumper did not come in until 4 months later. So, it went from a October arrival date, to a Feburary one. I think they are awesome bikes but don't depend on the arrival date.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

That's awesome. Please give us more feedback when you have more miles on it and post some pics so we can sit back and lust after it.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

*SL2 raw photo*

Here's the one photo I have of my new ride


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

emetski said:


> Here's the one photo I have of my new ride



That's a slice of heaven. Where did you get that bad boy?


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

Rock N' Road Cyclery is my local bike shop (Team Velosport). Four shops in Orange County, CA - two of which are Specialized concept stores so they may be getting a favorable allocation. I was expecting to have to wait until May. rocknroadcyclery.net


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Emetski, that's one fine looking ride. I like that stealth fighter look, very clean. Yep, specialized concept stores get first dibs on the SL2s. How do you like the crankset? I know previous cranksets had problems with the chainrings. I'm going to build mine up with SRAM Force and K-force light crankset Congrats on that beautiful bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, that bike is beautiful!! Mine will be the QuickStep colors. Hope it comes in Dec or Jan. Fingers crossed. Once again, beautiful machine you just bought!!!


----------



## marcus arredondo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tarmac [email protected]*

Ordered my 54cm in nude carbon yesterday from sugarcycles a specialized concept store in sugarland outside of Houston. Philp said december or January for sure. Concept stores do get first dibbs. They are even getting a custom blue and black Team sugarcycles frame for their team. I wanted to stick with the raw carbon. Got to ride the 56cm demo and it felt great. I currently have two look 595's one is the ultra and the sl2 feels much like the 595 ultra but lighter and stears a little better. I plan to do it up with the barmac, zero gravity brakes and dura ace SRM. Pretty much just like my look 595 accept for the force groupo on the look. cant wait.


----------



## phil2657 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, I would like to buy the SL2 in raw carbon/white colour, but it seems it is impossible in France, I don't know why , only in Quickstep colour, it is beautiful in carbon/white..... :-( 

In USA , is it easy to find it in this colour ?

Thanks


----------



## marcus arredondo (Mar 10, 2007)

It was for me. Concept stores can get them. The problem is, specialized dos not allow bikes or frames to be shipped, so you would not be able to get one shipped to you form the dealer. Someone would need to purchase it for you in person and then ship it to you.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Marcus, did you order the complete bike or just the frameset? I wonder if the availability date you got from your concept store is the same or different from non-concept bike stores. Just keep us up to date. Thanks.


----------



## marcus arredondo (Mar 10, 2007)

Ordered the frame only. I was told by the concept dealer that they get priority over other dealers.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Marcus, I noticed you ordered a size 54cm. I was wondering if you wouldnt mind mentioning your vital stats: Height, weight, etc. Reason is, I think I was in between sizes so I ended up ordering the 52cm. I'm 5'7" 160lbs.


----------



## Prolene (Jul 30, 2006)

RFR, I have a 52" Tarmac. 5'7', 147#. I was close to 160 when I got into biking ~1 1/2 years ago. I did a Solvang 1/2 Century and 70mi club ride on it without a problem.


----------



## marcus arredondo (Mar 10, 2007)

I am 5'10" 170lbs. I had a tarmac expert early last year in a 56cm and it was to big. My look 595 has a top tube of 54.5 and the sl2 is 54.8. I usually use a 110 to 120mm stem on the barmac's that I am using now. he sl2 that I tested was a 56cm and I was to stretched out. My cervelo soloist carbon that I had earlier this year was also a 54cm and it was fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. It looks like I did choose the correct size. I'm eager to get mine. Marcus, I'm going climbing in the Leakey-Utopia-Medina area in Texas on December 28th. I'm sure you have ridden that area. I was hoping to do it in my new bike but we'll see.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Put a taller head tube on the frames and I'm a buyer. I just don't fit that bike and ride the new Roubaix instead. I put up with the lazy Roubaix handling, but it's stiff. For friskier rides, I pull out the new Orca.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*They did....*



Stratmosphere said:


> Put a taller head tube on the frames and I'm a buyer. I just don't fit that bike and ride the new Roubaix instead. I put up with the lazy Roubaix handling, but it's stiff. For friskier rides, I pull out the new Orca.


For 08 the headtubes are significantly taller, not as tall as the Roubaixs but close. I am actually thinking of moving from my Roubaix to a Tarmac because of this!


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, you are right. 15mm more on the '08 Tarmac so it's within 20mm. If they would not cut the steerers so short from the factory that would help also. If you buy a frame only you can cut yourself.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

emetski said:


> Here's the one photo I have of my new ride


Nice looking ride, especially the White hoods. - I hope mine comes with those.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

*Two more SL2 Raw photos*

I'm in love with this bike. I've been on several rides and am very pleased with the Specialized cranks and the Roval wheels. The SRAM red is very precise. I upgraded my Saddle from Fizik Arione Ti to the new Arione CX carbon. The 54 cm bike weight fell from 14.81 to 14.61. I also changed out the white bar tape for black but elected to keep the white hoods. I'm pretty pleased with toned down stealth look.


----------



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

Dam, that bike is hawt...


cheers,
scott


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Emetski, do you agree with this review? They found the front end stiffness to contribute to some unnerving moments. Let us know what you think. Thanks.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/First_Ride_Specialized_Tarmac_SL2_article_164510.html


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

*High speed stability*

"piloting the SL2 through a succession of sweeping bends" at 80kph is not part of my training. I descend three short 6-8 percent grades on my standard training ride at 45mph and feel very confident with my chest on the stem and my hands tucked in tight - no noticeable difference in 'nervousness' to my S-works Tarmac . I probably won't see 50mph on this bike until LOTOJA next September. The stiffness combined with the cranks makes it feel like I'm sprinting and climbing faster but hasn't prevented stronger riders on lesser bikes continuing to out climb me and come around me during the final sprint on our morning ride. Do'h. I guess I will have to drop some off season weight if I really want to ride faster.


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking at the photo that accompanies the ride do you think the handling nervousness could be to do with the bike being far to small for the rider?


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

I have to agree with Hellbent on this one. I too thought that bike was way too small for that rider. But it was nice to have someone else make the same observation.

I placed my order for a 52cm Module last weekend. I have no idea when I will receive it but our (mine and my dealer's) best guess is January - March. He was putting the order in as a "sold" unit and that should take priority over any bikes being ordered for stock. But, stock orders were already showing a March delivery.

Even though they are no longer showing it on the website, you can still order the entire bike in raw/white but, according to my dealer, you cannot get the module in raw/white. Has this been anyone else's experience?


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with ya'll - That pic makes the "tested" 56cm look TINY.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

All Quiet on the Western Front!! Any word? Anyone waiting for their SL2 have it yet? I'm still waiting for mine and pretty much given up on December as a delivery date. I can only hope I'm due in Jan. What's the word out there? Did anyone else get theirs?


----------



## marcus arredondo (Mar 10, 2007)

I mine got here yesterday. It took a little over three weeks from the time I purchased the frame. Concept stores do get priority. On the other had, my wife purchase the frame for me for Christmas from another shop so I canceled my order. All is not lost bec ause although I have to wait till the end of January, she did get the frame for 38% below MSRP. It was worth the wait. I can use the savings on a wheelset. I am riding a 595 now and I really don't think the SL2 will be better just different and something new.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Good deal Marcus. Hope my module arrives in January. I think it will.

Off subect, what a small world!! The other day I saw a stranded cyclist walking his bike on a remote desolute road. I fixed his bike and gave him my last Co2 and tube. I had never seen or met this person. But we rode a couple of miles together and I mentioned I was buying an SL2. He said my buddy from Houston is buying one also. I do not know how but I said "marcus arredondo". (I never forget a name, or number even with the slightests of glance at it....keep your credit card covered near me....LOL ). He was shocked...and so was I. He said YOU were his friend and went to high school together. Wow.....what a small world.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

My SL2 Module will be here today or tomorrow. My LBS called me on Tuesday letting me know that it had shipped. This is much faster than I anticipated as I think it has been less than 3 weeks since I placed my order. Of course, this might have a lot to do with colar/size combinations. I think the raw/white is a lot harder to come by (I did not order this combination but it sounds like a lot of people did) and I don't think 52 is a real popular size.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*My 58cm...*



RioFastRacer said:


> All Quiet on the Western Front!! Any word? Anyone waiting for their SL2 have it yet? I'm still waiting for mine and pretty much given up on December as a delivery date. I can only hope I'm due in Jan. What's the word out there? Did anyone else get theirs?


Complete 58cm bike (in raw carbon/white) is sitting in my basement now! Trainer time only so far unfortunately due to the weather.

Any of you module purchasers interested in my Roval Rapide SL wheelset--I have a custom built set coming shortly so will not be riding the stock wheels. Wheelset and skewers only (no tires/cassette included). I am willing to sell at 50% off retail--these are brand new wheels! (By the way, I have not been riding the rear wheel in the trainer--have a trainer specific wheel/tire for that.)

Drop me a line if interested..thanks. On a bike related note, it sure looks great--I am anxious to get it on the road!

Also--I was at my local shop and they have a 56cm complete bike available in raw/white and I believe a confirmed 58 in transit to them right now. If you want to pick one of these up in a hurry, drop me a line and I can put you in touch with my local shop. I was just there and can confirm at least one is on site and 100% available!


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

...that's why I bought an SL when they had one available in October. I knew the SL2 would be months out.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

jbrandt said:


> My SL2 Module will be here today or tomorrow. My LBS called me on Tuesday letting me know that it had shipped. This is much faster than I anticipated as I think it has been less than 3 weeks since I placed my order. Of course, this might have a lot to do with colar/size combinations. I think the raw/white is a lot harder to come by (I did not order this combination but it sounds like a lot of people did) and I don't think 52 is a real popular size.


52 not being an overly popular size means what? Good or bad news for me? Do you mean it's not a size in high demand so I should get mine soon? Hope that's the case.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

marcus arredondo said:


> I mine got here yesterday. It took a little over three weeks from the time I purchased the frame. Concept stores do get priority. On the other had, my wife purchase the frame for me for Christmas from another shop so I canceled my order. All is not lost bec ause although I have to wait till the end of January, she did get the frame for 38% below MSRP. It was worth the wait. I can use the savings on a wheelset. I am riding a 595 now and I really don't think the SL2 will be better just different and something new.


Marcus, if you don't mind me asking, what store gave you 38% off MSRP? I also live in Houston and was wondering if I can get the same deal. Let me know thanks.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

It is my theory that a 52 is lower demand therefore it should arrive sooner. But I might have no idea what I am talking about. A more critical factor will probably be if you ordered the raw/white combo. Apparently, Specialized is being really picky about these and wants to make sure that there are no cosmetic flaws. Therefore, only a select few can be sold in this option. The rest get painted in the Quick-Step or Gerlosteiner schemes. 

BTW...I got my 52cm Gerolsteiner Module tonight and it is FANTASTIC. I guess I need to take some photos.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Can't wait for a ride report. I am sure it's a beauty.


----------



## Kokopelli (Feb 19, 2005)

Yea Baby - picking up my 56 cm raw/white frameset in an hour when the store opens- they called last night to tell me its in. Now if it would just quit snowing....


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I was in the Palo Alto Mike's Bikes to order my SL frameset yesterday. They had _two_ of the naked carbons. Gorgeous. They were building up one in the work-area, and one of the employee's just received his frameset, which he brought out of the back and showed me. I was told that a 54 cm Gerolsteiner Blue SL wouldn't be available until _*April*_ (  ), which seems like forever. Delivery date for a 54 cm naked SL2 was said to be March. If I could have gotten one in Jan or maybe Feb I would have probably gone with an SL2, but I'll stick with an SL for now and leave the SL2's for those of you that are more likely to appreciate the differences.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

We've got two 54cm Gerolsteiner SL's here in Fresno,Ca if you guys are interested. Also, one 56cm and a 58cm both in Gerolsteiner. No SL2's here as far as I know. 

If someone knows of a 58cm SL2 in any color within driving distance, I'm there.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

The full bikes aren't difficult to find. They had a 54 cm and a 56 cm Gerolsteiner SL in the shop I ordered my frame-set from.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Dr_John said:


> The full bikes aren't difficult to find. They had a 54 cm and a 56 cm Gerolsteiner SL in the shop I ordered my frame-set from.


Very true.....it's hard to find just the frame set. I know that's all I want.


----------



## Kokopelli (Feb 19, 2005)

skygodmatt said:


> We've got two 54cm Gerolsteiner SL's here in Fresno,Ca if you guys are interested. Also, one 56cm and a 58cm both in Gerolsteiner. No SL2's here as far as I know.
> 
> If someone knows of a 58cm SL2 in any color within driving distance, I'm there.



Not sure what driving distance is for you but there is a 58 CM at Spin Cycle in SLC, UT. It's Quick Step colors with a threaded BB. They built it up but will sell it in any configuration. Manager's name is Jeff Moray - great guy - let me know if I can help you out. There are a couple other 56's in town and few more on the way - we seem to get pretty good supply as we have a Specialized distribution/warranty center in town.


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

The SL2 is available in the Raw as a complete bike and as a Non-module frame.....I saw them at Surf City Cyclery in Huntington Beach.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

3465mike said:


> The SL2 is available in the Raw as a complete bike and as a Non-module frame.....I saw them at Surf City Cyclery in Huntington Beach.


That's a 4 hour drive from here. That works. I'll check it out. 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Well.... here's a nice surprise... contrary to the stated "March/April time frame" for the arrival of my SL, I received a call Friday that the frame has shipped and should arrive next week. I did pay for the whole thing in advance, if that mattered. So, regarding the SL2's, order it paid in advance and you might just get lucky.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

As a Specialed S-Works Dealership I've been told I might see my 54cm Raw SL2 sometime around 1st of Feb maybe sooner. I too cannot wait to have it here. I went to the Advanced BG fitting school in December and was able to put some miles on it. My opinion is yes its awesome very responsive and climbs well. Stupid light too


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

RobertBGfitter said:


> As a Specialed S-Works Dealership I've been told I might see my 54cm Raw SL2 sometime around 1st of Feb maybe sooner. I too cannot wait to have it here. I went to the Advanced BG fitting school in December and was able to put some miles on it. My opinion is yes its awesome very responsive and climbs well. Stupid light too


Was that for the whole bike or just frameset? I too have been told by my Specialized dealer of an end of January due date. Fingers crossed. Keep us posted. Also, can you tell us a little more about the BG fit system? Is it worth it? Thanks.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

There's a full 56 cm SL2 raw on the floor at Mike's Bikes in Palo Alto if anyone's interested. Great looking bike.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Just a little info on the BG Fit System. I have been fitting now for about 15 years. Last year I went out to Morgan Hill and went thru the BG Fit course with Dr Andy Pruitt. Then went back again just last month to go thru the Advanced BG Fit Course. Yes if you have a BG Fitter in your area yes its worth it to see them. We as fitters, not only look at ways of improving performance but also more into the biomechanics involved in cycling.The response from my clients is great. I love to see the look on a riders face when they have been fitted properly. Feel free to send me any questions. 
Robert Driskell 
Advanced BG Fitter
Competition Sports Gulfport MS


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

If I was close to Gulfport I would come see you, especially since I am in the market for a Tarmac or Roubaix. Does the Specialized website indicate the BG fitter locations? I guess I should call my local dealers and find out. 

I wonder if Specialized might make the SL2 frame the standard frame next year. Seems odd to offer the SL and, SL2 when the 2 does everything better including offering more comfort. Of course it is more money but, one would think the economy of scale would kick in here.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes the Specialized website will list who is BG Fitters and those who is Advanced Fitters under the dealer locators.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

RobertBGfitter said:


> Yes the Specialized website will list who is BG Fitters and those who is Advanced Fitters under the dealer locators.


That's a great skill to have learned. I have heard about that and went to my Specialized dealer who are certified to do the fit. The problem was the cost was $200 for the fit. 
While I believe it is definitely worth it, I didn't have the money to spend.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Most Specialized Dealers do 2 different fits a 2D and a 3D fits. Of course price differs from shop to shop but I here charge $100.00 on a 2D fit and 250.00 on a 3D fit. TT fits range up to 300.00 Again this differs from shop to shop and area.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my Quick Step Tarmac SL2 Module. I was hoping it would come in by Feb. 1st. Havent heard anything. Sometimes I just feel disheartened. Been waiting a while. Anyone here expecting a Feb. 1st delivery get their stuff in yet?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Rio, I feel your pain. I've been told mid to late February now for my SL2 frameset. Just keep positive, i'm sure it will be all worth it.


----------



## bdavis76 (Dec 30, 2006)

*My SL2*

Here is mine which came in early Feb. Stupid wisconsin winter has not allowed me to take it outside yet...SO MUCH SNOW Wisconsin set a record...now that is a lot of snow.

Anyway, picture sucks, but it gives you the point. Obviously the module...FULL DA, Zipp 404 and bar, toupe seat (I like it on the trainer so far)...

Still need a good fitting, but it is rock solid in the trainer for what ever that is worth.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice bike bdavis!! I ordered the samething back in October. I'm still waiting on my 52cm QuickStep Module. It would be an understatement to say that I've lost the faith. The hardest part is knowing that I already back in December bought all the new components, SRAM Red, wheels, etc and just need the module. It sucks not knowing when, what or even if. Nis240, did you get yours?


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*I'm told.....*

.....my Complete Raw 61 shipped Wed. or Thurs.

Looking forward to Monday for once.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

It's here!!! Finaly the suffering is over!! My QuickStep Tarmac SL2 Module arrived today!! It was getting late so I left it at the LBS. Tomorrow morning we are putting it together!! I'm gonna deck it out with Specialized Barmac, Toupe Saddle (world champ color), SRAM Red, 2008 Zipp 303 tubulars...and I also have the 2008 Reynolds DV46 clincher to rotate on the bike. Man the integrated Specialized Crank looks awesome!! I'm so exicted been waiting for a long time. I'll post pictures when I get it done.


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

Just did my first race with this bike, and let me tell you it was awesome.. It was stiff when i needed to hammer and best of all the comfort:thumbsup: :thumbsup: .. I must say im really happy..


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)

With the Easton it looks gorgeous:thumbsup: 

Greetings from Bavaria /Germany 


My Tarmac SL2 comes with Zipp 404 Tubular in 4 Weeks


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

fritzbox said:


> With the Easton it looks gorgeous:thumbsup:
> 
> Greetings from Bavaria /Germany
> 
> ...


Well thank you.. 

Hope you, WAIT no You will enjoy your new toy


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

There it is boys!! My dream bike. 14.2 lbs with everything on it.


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

puts mine to shame!! very very nice.. Have you ridden it?


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

None Sense way2fast4u!! Your bike is beautiful also!! I have not ridden it....just got home from the LBS and took the pictures...going this afternoon for a quick 25 miles to see how it behaves


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

RioFastRacer said:


> None Sense way2fast4u!! Your bike is beautiful also!! I have not ridden it....just got home from the LBS and took the pictures...going this afternoon for a quick 25 miles to see how it behaves


No really your bike is all out POW!!! Im going to be looking into some bars like yours i love that look.. 

Keep us posted on how it feels, what is your other bike your coming from?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

WOW!! both bikes are beautiful. Are you kidding me?? 14.2lbs fully loaded?! Rio, I'm glad you finally got yours. I'm still waiting for my frameset  I expect a full ride report soon. Enjoy the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes nis240.......14.2 lbs!! The LBS guys was a bit surprised just as I was. When I got home I put it on my Alpine Digital Scale and sure enough it was 14.2 lbs with everything on it!! The winds were horrible here.....30 mph gusting to 45mph....but I really really wanted to try it. So I got my wife to drop me off 15 miles away from home and rode down wind......oh my god it's got amazing snap. I hit 43 mph when I hammered off the saddle in a matter of seconds....butI live on Flatville and did have a tailwind...but even so, I felt the snap and stiffness....I could feel all the power to into forward motion. IM IN LOVE!!! I LOVE THIS BIKE. Winds are dying out tomorrow so I expect to do a normal 40mile ride.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

WOW! just Wow! That LOOKS Fast. ....and sexy. Perhaps the sweetest bike I've seen all year! Congrats! 



RioFastRacer said:


> There it is boys!! My dream bike. 14.2 lbs with everything on it.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

*The Zipp/tubulars must be the difference*

Wow that is a beautiful bike. My 54cm SL2 is 14.61 lbs fully loaded with Red, stock Roval Rapide SL wheels, Conti 4000 tires, Fizik Arione CX saddle, Bontrager carbon cages, and Keo Ti pedals


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

*the bike shown in the pic is a 49cm...DEF. NOT A 56...*

this will definitely attribute to the handling.....the guy's riding a bike 3 sizes too small.












nis240sxt said:


> Emetski, do you agree with this review? They found the front end stiffness to contribute to some unnerving moments. Let us know what you think. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/First_Ride_Specialized_Tarmac_SL2_article_164510.html


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

*SL2 Finally!!*

It finally arrived and must say pictures does not do justice to this frame. It's a matte black finish but has a kind of glow to it. Only rode it once and must say so far it's my favorite so far (previously ridden 04' Roubaix Pro, 08' Tarmac Elite). Stiff but yet super comfy, handling is telepathic. More later.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent man!! I'm glad your wait is over just like me. Congrats. Sweet bike.....and yes, I saw a raw carbon first hand and it looks 100% more beautiful than in photo shots. Congrats again.


----------



## Rubi13 (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful bike....I love the raw carbon...went with the same. I hope to build mine up this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

What kind of wheels are those? I like the red quick releases. More pics please.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Finally...my bike*

I started this thread some time ago and I am happy to see how well it has done. And everyone's SL2s are BEAUTIFUL. I am especially fond of the Raw/Keyline combination, but there is no such thing as an ugly SL2. Here is mine in Gerolsteiner Blue. I bought the module and moved my parts from my Trek Madone in January. But I just got the new wheelset. I am in love with this bike. Sorry if the picture quality is poor.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the SL2 club. Beautiful bike, I love how the reynolds wheels matches perfectly with that gerolsteiner colors. Give us a ride report when you get a chance.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

What are you paying for the SL2? Says $2900 on the website.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

if you get an SL2 under MSRP, consider yourself lucky. there are none available from Specialized.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

I bought the Module in December and the MSRP is $3300. I payed a little less than that, but I am pretty loyal to my LBS and they return the favor. However, I don't think they NEED to discount this bike. It is worth every penny and it is my understanding that Specialized understimated demand (although I am have no proof of this rumor).


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought the SL2 module and am having it built with SRAM Rival, S-Works Carbon handlebar & stem, and either Mavic SL Premiums or Easton EA90 SLX - (have existing Fizik Arione saddle) - plus will need to add new pedals - cost w/o pedals is $5,000 with Mavics or $4,650 with Eastons.

Still trying to decide on which wheels. I am 140 lbs. Have perused many wheel set threads.....any comments guys?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Wait a couple months then get the new Shimano 7850-24CL wheels. Lightweight, low spoke count, best bearing system in the industry, etc. This is a true engineered wheel, not one built from a box of parts.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Wheels for I-Ride*

I-Ride, I don't have personal experience on either of the wheels you are looking at. I hear that the Mavics are pretty "aero" and bombproof (someone probably has a negative experience with these) but they are a little heavier than I personally want. I know even less about the Eastons. 

I like rnhood's suggestion of the Shimanos. I know Shimano has had a less than stelar reputation for their past pre-built wheels but I have heard alot of good things about the 7850-24CL. I strongly considered these wheels for my own ride, but ultimately I wanted a PowerTap hub so I went a different route.


----------



## robeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*Just got my SL2*

I finally found a raw frameset in 54cm and it was only $2600 not the suggested $2900. Love the ride so far, and can't wait for better weather and more riding.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Robeast, that's one sweet ride. Those reynold's wheels really sets that thing off with the white letters. Also love the fulcrum cranks. I've noticed that recent frameset/module owners do not have the conical spacer right above the headset as spec'd on specialized's website. Did you leave yours off or did it not come with one? Mine did not come with it. Give us a ride report once you get some more miles on it. Enjoy the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

All three of these bikes look excellent.


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

DMFT said:


> I'd like to see a limited number of Boonen and Bettini replica's. Those would sell like hotcakes.
> 
> - Right now I'm mulling over the Tarmac SL2 or Roubaix SRAM..... Choices, choices, choices.


well today a limited number (80) bettini colored frames with the shorter head tube quick-step geometry sl2 frames are available for order.

your dealer might not know what you're talking about, and specialized doesn't open in cali for about 6 hours, so good luck.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

i just ordered one of the Bettini frames can't wait


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Congratulations*

Congrats on the Bettini frame. I bet it will look super hot. Please post pictures once you get it in. Many here will want to see it.


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

Where are you finding these frames (any style). My local specialized dealer was informed by the rep that specialized did not have enough to fill the April april orders and they are hoping for some in July. Where are Sl2's located? Europe? California? West Coast or East Coast? I have not seen any in the mid-west. I am hoping to see some in on my trip to Moab and Fruita.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

I purchased my SL2 in December. At the time, I didn't think I would receive it until January or February because of all the stories I heard about availability. But I received it in 2-3 weeks. When my dealer put the order in, he put it in as a "purchased" unit and said that it would be fulfilled before other SL2s being purchased for inventory (I have no idea if this is true, but I did get it pretty fast). I do believe that color and size has something to do with availability. Are you looking for a frameset, module, or complete bike? What color? What size?


----------



## CyclingChica (Dec 18, 2006)

OK boys (mostly, from what I can tell, having perused this forum for a couple weeks), got a question for you:

What do you love most about your SL2s? 

After much comparison shopping, I finally decided on the SL2 module, and customed-out the rest. Specs are as follows:

SL2 Module (in Raw & White)
Full Dura Ace gruppo (am taking off the Specialized crank the module comes with)
Dura Ace WH-7801-SL wheelset (from 07--got a super good deal at my LBS on these)
FSA OS 115 stem
FSA K-Wing handlebars
KEO pedals
And, of course, carbon cages and a computer

I am SUPER excited, as I should have it ready to ride in about 10 days; I have a set of Carbon tubular Tempest 2s for racing, so I plan to take pics with both those and the DA wheelset, and post them on the Pic forum. The pics I have seen of all your bikes are *schweet*, so that just makes me even more excited to get my new ride.

Anyway, I just wanted to hear from some other owners about their favorite thing in their bikes. Smurfs!


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

well i think first off you're going to have a hard time finding a BB30 compadible Dura-Ace crankset, so get back to me on that one if you find it. (your bottom bracket has an unthreaded hole that is too big and not threaded for a D/A crankset) rumor has it SRAM RED will have a BB30 crank for 2009 though.
source
more source

which keo pedals? they are all actually very nice.


----------



## CyclingChica (Dec 18, 2006)

mikbowyer: Thanks for the info! I just called my LBR, and he said he will look into it. There are a couple of boys from the shop who have the SL2 with full DA. However, I don't think they bought the module, since when they bought them, only the FRAMESET was available, so there was no crank "already attached." So, Dave (shopowner) is going to call Specialized and see if things have changed in the last few months. The good news is the shop already has a 170 DA crankset in stock, so they do not have to order it. Ergo, if it won't work, it's not like I ordered and paid (or have to pay) for something I can not use. 

Your comment was very timely and much appreciated. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

There is an adapter to get the Modules to run a regular crank- his inside tech support and Specialized can give gibe the details. The "frameset" version comes with it preinstalled.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the SL2 club  What do I love most about my SL2? It's super stiff which make it so nice on sprints and climbs yet it doesn't beat me up even after a super long ride. I can only describe the handling as telepathic, solid without ever being nervous, just point it where you want it to go and GO IT DOES!! Lastly, it's dead sexy looking especially in the raw/white. True as of now, the only BB30 options are the specialized and cannondale cranks. I heard FSA will come out with theirs in May and as stated earlier, RED will have theirs out also. You can always use the crankset adapter that specialized has to convert it to a standard threaded BB. Keep us posted.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

CyclingChica, I struggle with the reasoning behind purchasing a Module and then removing the crankset since purchasing a frameset will get you the same results but cost less. The only reasons I can think of is 1) the Module is available and the frameset is not or 2) you plan on selling the Specialized crankset and making that money back. Personally, I wanted the Specialized crankset because I am a bit of a weight weenie and a believer in the BB30 standard. I have no regrets with this crankset (but I lack Boonen-like power and only weigh 140 pounds). Having said that, congratulations on your new ride. I can completely understand your excitement.

Coming from the Trek Madone I found the SL2 to offer increased stiffness and better stearing. I felt that the Madone would understear where the SL2 is spot on. I assume this is a combination of geometry and front-end stiffness. Additionally, I love the overall stiffness of this platform. I feel like every once of power is being transmitted to the road when I stand on the pedals. This bike just begs to go fast and you can't stop it from doing so.


----------



## CyclingChica (Dec 18, 2006)

jbrandt: Thanks for the input. I have been thinking about this since I posted, and I may just wait until the bike is assembled before making up my mind--take it out for a few rides w/the Specialized crank, then decide. As stated, the shop has a DA 170 crank, should I change my mind.

You are right on about the Madone--the 6.5 pro was one of my test rides, and it just did not compare--that bike will give you only what you give it. Not a bad trait, but not quite what I was looking for. In my 2004 Trek 5200, I replaced the crankset with a compact external bearing one--partially because it is only a 9-speed and I wanted the gearing, partially because I needed to focus on spinning (I was a gear masher for a long time), and partially because I wanted the "oomph" when I got out of the saddle (I am a sprinter by nature)--and that oomph was lacking w/ the original crankset.

That being said, I am not dead-set against the Specialized crankset (though I will admit having the name plastered EVERYWHERE on the bike is a bit overdone--at least it is less "loud" with the Raw color scheme). I just want to be sure I get that same "oomph" with their crankset, since I have had such good results with the external bearing one. Hence, my desire to test ride it for some long/hard miles before deciding to change it out to the DA. 

It's good to know that their crankset has good power transfer; I am a person who usually needs independent confirmation from a non-biased (read: dealer!) source.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> There is an adapter to get the Modules to run a regular crank- his inside tech support and Specialized can give gibe the details. The "frameset" version comes with it preinstalled.


Are you sure the frame-sets come with an adapter? I'm familiar with the adapter, but my '08 Tarmac SL frame-set clearly doesn't have one. Just a standard, threaded BB. I thought the SL2's are similar to SL's in that the frame-sets have standard BB, while the modules and full bikes have BB30. At least this is the way it was a few months back.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

CyclingChica said:


> That being said, I am not dead-set against the Specialized crankset (though I will admit having the name plastered EVERYWHERE on the bike is a bit overdone--at least it is less "loud" with the Raw color scheme).


LOL. I know what you mean. My bike looks like a freakin' NASCAR stock car. I think Specialized should have to pay me to ride a bike with that many logos. The logos are definitely more understated on the Raw color scheme so I don't think it will be too much of an issue. Best of luck whichever direction you go. I am not sure you can go wrong with the Specialized crankset or the Dura Ace crankset.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

I attached a couple of pictures of my SL2 RAW. I'm not sure why, but mine came with a simple and small S-Works logo on the cranks instead of the large Specialized logo. I was pretty happy to see that. I even removed my roval logos from the wheels in an attempt to add an element of stealth to it. Like Jbrandt, I love the crankset.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

emetski, that is a REALLY nice ride. I think Specialized consciously decided to go with a small logo on the Raw bikes. I like the look without the Roval decals as well. I was thinking about removing the Reynolds decals off my wheels, but I find having every square inch of my bike covered with large white logos to be fairly humorous.


----------



## CyclingChica (Dec 18, 2006)

*super stealth!*

Ooooh! Very stealthy! the Dura Ace wheels I have are nice and stealthy, too, because the decals are very small, and the color is black and silver. I am going for black carbon H20 bottle cages, black saddle, black cork, black tires, black or silver computer, and a small black bag for when I am not racing. Nothing like being the Johnny Cash of cycling!  I'll post pics as soon as the bike is built--10 days or less! (but not like I am counting or anything)


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

i started a thread on this back in November, and have now run into the issue again. 

So far, on at least 2 of the SL2s we've received (and multiple SLs and Pros, completes and modules), the rings have had to be replaced. So, for anyone purchasing one of these, I would just slap Ultegra SL rings on and be done with it. Ultegra SL rings are stiffer than D/A...stiffer rings = mo' betta shifting. I had a customer pass on an SL2 with Red last night because the shifting in front (long story, but basically, bad chainrings started a landslide of issues that resulted in him looking for a new bike).


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

You sure its not a SRAM issue- they pulled the red front deraillers because of this (per the dealer notice)- also a decent amount of riders report shifting issues tied to the shape of the SRAM chain. 

On my stock Pro I didn't have any issues. When I switched to Red (force front, Red level SRAM chain) I noticed the front derailler was sensitive to cable stretch due to the nature of the shifter versus Shimano/Campy.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Positive, unfortunately. I've had some issues with SRAM chains and Shimano cassettes. 

SL2s come with Force FDs and whenever we build them up from kits, we swap the Red FDs for Force. 

Specialized told me yesterday that updated rings were coming in a month or so.


----------



## CyclingChica (Dec 18, 2006)

OK, but I am not sure which crankset I am getting. The bike is done, and I am picking it up at the shop tomorrow. However, I got the module, not the full bike. This means frame, fork, headset, seatpost, and crankset. I custom-ed out the rest of the bike myself. My understanding is the crank I have is the S-Works FACT, not the Red. Am I mistaken? Or is the the FACT crankset itself which is having the issue? TIA for letting me know. Again, if I decide to change out the crank and BB, it is not a huge deal for the shop to do so, and the owner will give me a good deal on whatever crank I decide to get.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Your dealer can call SRAM and they will send out some Force Chainrings to replace the ones on the S-Works. This is an issue we have had to deal with awhile


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Chainrings*

This conversation about chainrings is very interesting. I noticed that emetski's chainrings look a lot different than "stock". emetski, were these stock chainrings or did your dealer swap them for something else? 

Does anyone know if there is a service bulletin (or something similar) that Specialized has provided dealers acknowledging a problem and a path forward. I initially had a problem with the chain dropping onto the crankarm when shifting from little to big ring (this problem corrected itself...presumeably from cable stretch) and now I have a problem getting the chain to shift from little to big ring. I attributed this last problem to not having my front derailleur configured properly. But if there is a bigger problem, I would like to better understand it.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Chainrings (continued)*

I shosuld have mentioned in my post above that I am running the Specialized FACT crankset and chainrings (53/39) a Dura-Ace chain, Force shifters and derailleurs, and a Red cassette (11-26).


----------



## CyclingChica (Dec 18, 2006)

*Configuration*

OK, see, now what I will be running will be the FACT crankset (53-39) and Dura Ace EVERYTHING else--chain, derailer, cassette. So, could it be an issue with "mixing and matching" gruppo parts? I am just trying to get a handle on this. I am hoping for the best (that everything works out just smurfy), but preparing for the "worst" (I have the "typical" problem of chain dropping and/or literally broken crank arms etc.). Ack! The joys of configuration. : :aureola:


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

I swapped out my 53/39 for S-Works 50/34 compact chain rings. The crankset arms are the stock FACT 172.5 that came with the bike. I haven't experienced any shifting problems with Red, but I never could get used to the noise with the Red 11-26 cassette so I put on a Dura Ace 11-23 and it's a lot quieter and it works fine with the SRAM chain. Running compact, I really didn't need the 26. I am planning to try the Dura Ace chain next to see how it performs vs. the SRAM


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*There is a bulletin.....*



jbrandt said:


> This conversation about chainrings is very interesting. I noticed that emetski's chainrings look a lot different than "stock". emetski, were these stock chainrings or did your dealer swap them for something else?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a service bulletin (or something similar) that Specialized has provided dealers acknowledging a problem and a path forward. I initially had a problem with the chain dropping onto the crankarm when shifting from little to big ring (this problem corrected itself...presumeably from cable stretch) and now I have a problem getting the chain to shift from little to big ring. I attributed this last problem to not having my front derailleur configured properly. But if there is a bigger problem, I would like to better understand it.


Bottom line, I've had the same issues and they are now 100% resolved--SBC has now admitted that their rings are at fault--pins are short! So, they will replace your rings with Red or DA no charge! This release just came out within the past 5-7 days--New SBC rings are due in a month or two and they would prefer you to take that solution, but will swap immediately and reimburse dealer for cost.

I am now running new Red rings up front (still Red front der) and my shifting has been flawless (100+ miles on the bike since making this swap late last week).

Talk to your dealer, make them call SBC on it, no need to downgrade the FD!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Interesting conversation again...*

I haven't had any issues with my SL2's front der. or the stock chainrings. My bike (like many) came with a Force front der. and there have many lot's of rumors about why that is It's flexy or SRAM ran out of them, I don't know. Again, I've had no issues with my setup but I was a wrench for many years and I don't mash while I shift so the whole thing is a non-issue for me. 

Could the shifting be a little better, sure. The Spec. rings are not D.A. quality or even FSA for that matter but I think they're not horrible. I may have to look into this free Red chainring up-grade just for shizzles n' grins though....


----------



## CyclingChica (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I just picked it up today. HOT bike. I will post pics soon (too tired after my TT today, and I have a triathlon I want to do tomorrow, plus doing the mom's day rounds). The crank does not have the super-big Specialized logo on it (hooray), and the rest is pretty understated. Couldn't (well, WOULDN'T) ride it today, because it started to rain after my TT and before I picked up the new bike. I will make my determination after a few good rides with some interval training (when coach has me do low cadence, high gear power intervals & I am basically gear mashing, vs. my spin interval days). 

I have to admit...I am almost afraid to ride it...it looks too good!!! :O


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I just tested an SL2 this weekend coming off another test on an Addict. The Specialized put the biggest S.E. grin on my face. Even a brief snow during the ride couldn't wipe it off. What an amazing bike.


----------



## DONZCHAN (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds awesome. How does it compare to the Addict and also to the Tarmac SL?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Much stiffer then my Tarmac SL, especially in the headtube and drivetrain. The down tube is so big, you can't wrap your hand around it- chainstays are similarly beefy. Its a rocket under power. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DONZCHAN (Feb 25, 2007)

which would be a better bike for 

1. Climbing and
2. Sprinting?
The Addict, SL2 or SL? I own a SL too, and worry the SL2 might be too stiff and uncomfortable. 
I hear rave reviews abt the Addict...stiff yet comfy, climbs really well but doesn't sprint well...true?


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

I have one of the new PRO SL2 frames, and I find that the difference between the stock Mondo Pro tires and my favorite GP4000s tires is more significant than the difference between my SL2 and my co-worker's SL. (where the Continentals ride softer at the same pressure)

There is also more difference between the stock wheels and my favorite wheels (chris king 28 spoke with sapim CX-ray spokes and DTRR1.1 rims using 3x rear and 2x front lacing) is more significant than the frame difference.

My PRO SL2 with the specialized oversized BB has a stiffer BB area than the SL's with a SRAM RED crank he's running.

The only thing i've ever pedaled that felt as stiff in the BB as the PRO SL2 was a Cervelo Soloist carbon with FSA ceramic BB and their highest-end crankset.

This might help, but I bet going with the bike whose paintjob you like the best will provide similar results to taking my advice...


----------

